# Golden Croaker



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Back in the day, we use to catch Golden Croakers the size of 16-18 inch red fish. WHAT HAPPEN TO THEM? Is it possible that due to the increased number of guides using croakers, has caused this population to decline????

Thoughts????


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes and more people eating croakers.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I have noticed this too. Back in my day we used to net shrimp 18"-24" long. I think do to the increase in guides and live bait users most my shrimp lately have been tiny. I used to be able to take my bait home on a slow day and have dinner. Now I have to throw them out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't suppose the Gulf shrimpboat fleet discarding a billion dead croakers a year during the 1970s and '80's had anything to do with it...Picture taken aboard a shrimpboat in the Bolivar Pocket in 1986. Hey, they actually caught a few shrimp that day. I have a few pictures of keeper croaker, but not many, they're almost rare as hen's teeth these days. Keeper croaker photos at:

http://seafavorites.com/croaker


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have wondered the same thing. Back in the 70's you could catch an ice chest full on almost any given day. Can it really be attributed to by catch and bait? Why havent shrimp been decimated in the same way?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Part Timer said:


> I have noticed this too. Back in my day we used to net shrimp 18"-24" long. I think do to the increase in guides and live bait users most my shrimp lately have been tiny. I used to be able to take my bait home on a slow day and have dinner. Now I have to throw them out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's one hellofa shrimp.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

A nice man told me where to catch them on here seriously. He said they are thick during a certain time of the year. Maybe not as abundent as thwy used to be but they aren't gone. Same people argue trout fishing used to to be better back in the day. Maybe it was maybe it wasn't but I highly doubt it is due to guides.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> I have wondered the same thing. Back in the 70's you could catch an ice chest full on almost any given day. Can it really be attributed to by catch and bait? Why havent shrimp been decimated in the same way?


Because shrimp and fish aren't even in the same Phylum?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I used golden croaker for trout bait. Bigger the bait the bigger the fish....:tongue:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not going to place blame any where cause I just do not know..But croaker's ain't what they used to be..A Bull Croaker in that 20" class was WOW 

an after thought is maybe the invasion of Piggy Perch cause when I was a kid I do not remember them/in the numbers I see now...really do not remember them at all..But could be CRS


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> I used golden croaker for trout bait. Bigger the bait the bigger the fish....:tongue:


I wish I could afford golden croaker bait. $8/dz for the small ones.....I would hate to see the cost of a dozen redfish size  lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I did catch a 12" croaker Tuesday. Biggest one I've seen in a while.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> I wish I could afford golden croaker bait. $8/dz for the small ones.....I would hate to see the cost of a dozen redfish size  lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Fishing is already expensive whats a few more bucks for the bigguns? :spineyes:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> That's one hellofa shrimp.


Ha! No kidding, a 2 foot shrimp. Would be pretty tasty.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I talked to a guy who said he had the state record croaker for a time, I think back in the '80s. It weighed six pounds, he caught it on the snapper banks offshore, off Port Isabel. His guide took it straight to the marina to weigh it, figured it was a state record for sure. It looked like a redfish. You leave those croaker alone long enough, they'll get big. Shoveling a billion dead croaker overboard off the shrimpboats each year had a huge negative effect. It also happened at the historic peak of shrimpboat numbers, when they had way lower fuel prices.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> I talked to a guy who said he had the state record croaker for a time, I think back in the '80s. It weighed six pounds, he caught it on the snapper banks offshore, off Port Isabel. His guide took it straight to the marina to weigh it, figured it was a state record for sure. It looked like a redfish. You leave those croaker alone long enough, they'll get big. Shoveling a billion dead croaker overboard off the shrimpboats each year had a huge negative effect. It also happened at the historic peak of shrimpboat numbers, when they had way lower fuel prices.


I think you're onto something...


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

caught a 13" croaker in Caranchua Bay 2 weeks ago. Didnt know what it was till it sounded off.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm guessing there have been **** few studies as to the life cycle of golden croaker in the gulf, such as when/where do they spawn, do they hit a certain size and move to gulf and spawn similarly to redfish, etc, so mostly it's all guessing but I imagine it's multiple factors not just one. It's possible that the increased number of fisherman demanding live bait, and the resulting increase in bay shrimping and croaker bycatch, is one cause. The increase in people using croaks for bait is another. I'm sure the gulf shrimping bycatch was and still is a factor. But the one factor nobody has mentioned is this: the amazing, almost unbelievable, resurgence of trout and redfish numbers due to better management, mild winters and conservation minded fisherman. All those trout and reds have got to eat, and a small croaker is always on their menu.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I caught 2 dozen or so 15+" croaker just a few months ago in west bay. I put up a fishing report that the bull croaker were thick. Man they are good eating for breakfast!! They are still out there. I only kept the 15+" croaker.....i dont know how many i caught 10"-14" probably 50 or more. Great croaker day. That was a big treat for my dad. He loves Bream and Croaker but wont admit fishing for them out of his $50,000+ ranger bass boat or the $50,000+ parker big bay LOL....so every time I get into them i like to treat the old man.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Piggy Perch or Pin Fish?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

When I was young, my Dad and I would catch good sized croaker in the arroyo colorado. Good eatin' fish. Haven't seen/caught any big size ones in a while.


----------



## Zachtex7902 (Aug 16, 2013)

Caught these last year about this time average 12". Caught all in about 45 min til ran out of shrimp.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Sure, the shrimping booms in the 70's and 80's probably had a lot of negative affect. However, this is 2013 and overall numbers of shrimpers have been in decline for years now. 

The one thing I noticed is there sure doesn't seem to be a shortage of 3" - 6" croaker at the bait stands in the height of the summer. At least in my opinion, a significant part of the problem is tons of croaker are caught at finger length stage to be used for bait.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

zachtex7902 said:


> caught these last year about this time average 12". Caught all in about 45 min til ran out of shrimp.


 where did u catch all those?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody has a croaker honeyhole. 

Hundreds of people caught them by the "croaker sack" with cane poles at Rollover Pass, each October during the '60s. A biologist told me they had huge croakers at the CP&L outfall for years, but the 1983 freeze put an end to that. The only place I expect to see several big ones in a day, is fishing the state water platforms offshore from November-March. Big whiting and sand trout mixed in with them.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Trinity bay is full of them, I've caught numerous golden croaker on chickenboys and rattletraps, biggest I've caught was 17 in and it was on a Paul brown original . The average size is about 10-14in.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Whatever the cause, their numbers have been low long before using croaker for bait really took off.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I doubt a few little bait shrimpboats in the bays, making short drags, to supply bait for a handful of marinas, had an impact on croakers.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Make croaker a gamefish so we can catch them like we used to back in tha day......problem solved ! Then.....# of summer time guides would go down and the number of trout would increase ! LOL


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I don't think the current increase in 'croaker soakers' has much influence on the decline in the croaker population as a whole. Decades of bycatch discard is likely the major factor. With the significant decline in shrimpers, especially bay shrimpers, I would expect the croaker stock to rebound. This is evidenced by regular reports of good catches of decent sized ones, as in a couple posts above. You can't expect the population to recover in a couple years after decades of depletion. Give it a few years more and I'm pretty sure we'll see more and more. Fishery management is a long term game of 'big picture' goals. For those of you who remember the decline in redfish stocks years ago, think about how long it took for them to recover and that was with heavy stocking and restrictive catch limits...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Hundreds of people caught them by the "croaker sack" with cane poles at Rollover Pass, each October during the '60s. A biologist told me they had huge croakers at the CP&L outfall for years, but the 1983 freeze put an end to that. The only place I expect to see several big ones in a day, is fishing the state water platforms offshore from November-March. Big whiting and sand trout mixed in with them.


My buddy and I caught >100 one day at Rollover Pass in the mid-70's, 10-12 inches. They still run thru ROP certain times of the year, but not sure when.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

In the surf.....not sure what months are best but some nice croaker at Bryan Beach in October and April ranging up to 14" or so. Good eating. I like em fried!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

We catch them every year in October/November but like trout is saying if you ever see a shrimp boat cull slick offshore it's primarily small golden croaker. There is still a run at roll over it's just not as good as it was back in the day.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Before my grandpa passed away, he would cut a man wide open for a big croaker!!! One of the best eating bay fish out there. I personally think the increase demand for them as bait is the main culprit for the low "golden croaker" numbers, but with less and less shirmp boats they will come back, it's going to take a while!! As Scott said, making them gamefish would defintely hurry the come back along!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

whalerguy28 said:


> Before my grandpa passed away, he would cut a man wide open for a big croaker!!! One of the best eating bay fish out there. I personally think the increase demand for them as bait is the main culprit for the low "golden croaker" numbers, but with less and less shirmp boats they will come back, it's going to take a while!! As Scott said, making them gamefish would defintely hurry the come back along!!


Heck, we only have 2 maybe 3 bait shops at Sabine! They should be more plentiful in my opinion

Â©


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

We used to catch them by the hundreds back in the 50s and 60s.. Rollover pass was the place...and Labor Day weekend was the time...Literally shoulder to shoulder fishermen. I've seen some fishermen down there load up the bed of their pickups with them until they were spilling over the edges...

"The Great Golden Croaker Run"..as it was called.. Lotsa fun...they came thru the pass in blankets...only needed a cane pole with a hook..we used small red rags tied on the hook...

Had some hellacious fish frys when we got home......:rotfl:


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Croaker Shortage*

I just wanted to add a few comments .I work offshore out of Fourchon ,Louisiana and we are around 8 miles out of the South Pass area in about 195 ft of water and we catch those huge croaker I used to catch when I was a kid at Seawolf in the old Drum hole . But the only problem is the croaker offshore stink like iodine . But they are huge probably around 2-3 lbs . yes I said 2-3 lbs ! And the gulf trout are huge also. But they all end up in the same place in the bellies of them pesky snapper and those annoying grouper or end up being a treat for a wreck donkey . ha!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> We used to catch them by the hundreds back in the 50s and 60s.. Rollover pass was the place...and Labor Day weekend was the time...Literally shoulder to shoulder fishermen. I've seen some fishermen down there load up the bed of their pickups with them until they were spilling over the edges...
> 
> "The Great Golden Croaker Run"..as it was called.. Lotsa fun...they came thru the pass in blankets...only needed a cane pole with a hook..we used small red rags tied on the hook...
> 
> Had some hellacious fish frys when we got home......:rotfl:


Which one are you in that pic?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a great article in "Texas Saltwater Fishing Mag" that discusses this very topic. It is the February 2013 issue, page 34.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, its after Labor Day, is the RUN ON? Those lil buggers can stretch that line!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Which one are you in that pic?


The handsome young feller in the cap.....:rotfl:



Mr. Breeze said:


> Well, its after Labor Day, is the RUN ON? Those lil buggers can stretch that line!


Think they still come thru...but they are a heck of a lot smaller. They used to run 2-3 pounds.. Now a one pounder would be the norm...


----------



## Tropical Maniac (Jul 10, 2013)

I just wonder where all the big croaker are that have all these small ones. You don't seem to catch as many an once upon a time or see many at the cleaning tables and they sure taste good.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> There is a great article in "Texas Saltwater Fishing Mag" that discusses this very topic. It is the February 2013 issue, page 34.
> 
> Um...truth be known, I wrote that article...


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

There's a growing commercial market for them too. Plenty of "wild" croaker on ice at the Asian markets around Houston.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

instigator said:


> there's a growing commercial market for them too. Plenty of "wild" croaker on ice at the asian markets around houston.


hmmmm...so that's what happened to em'


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Maybe the increase in trout numbers has cut the number of croaker? If trout are so easy to catch with a croaker on the hook, how many croaker has that trout eaten without a hook in it?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

I use 17" croaker to catch big sow trout.....nothing better than a 28" trout stinking up the oil


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> I have noticed this too. Back in my day we used to net shrimp 18"-24" long. I think do to the increase in guides and live bait users most my shrimp lately have been tiny. I used to be able to take my bait home on a slow day and have dinner. Now I have to throw them out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


18" shrimp ????? 24"????? Calling B S.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I made a post several years back on the Status of the Atlantic Croaker based on data I got from TPWD. The 2cool post is HERE.

In summary, here is a graph of croaker sampled by TPWD in the Gulf from 1980 something to now.










Here is a graph of shrimp landings from 1980 something to now.










Croaker are depleted because of shrimp by catch. Early indications from gill net and trawl surveys are that they are rebounding due to the shrimp license buy back program and the fall in shrimping shown in the graph above.

I would like to see croaker make a bigger comeback. I sure did catch a bunch of them as a kid.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

jerkyourcroaker said:


> I made a post several years back on the Status of the Atlantic Croaker based on data I got from TPWD. The 2cool post is HERE.
> 
> In summary, here is a graph of croaker sampled by TPWD in the Gulf from 1980 something to now.
> 
> ...


Interesting data thx


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Everyone seems to blame shrimpers for the decline but keep in mind that that business is just like any other, supply and demand. We are the ones eating shrimp so they have to go catch them. 

Blame yourselves for it. 

Or maybe look at the fact that even at todays cost of living we still have low income homes still having large child births that lead to a population boom. 

There are tons of reasons.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah...I am sure those low income homes still having large child births are eating a lot of shrimp and golden croakers. Now I know where my steak dinners are!!!!


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

fultonswimmer said:


> Yeah...I am sure those low income homes still having large child births are eating a lot of shrimp and golden croakers. Now I know where my steak dinners are!!!!


If you knew anything about what world leaders, heads of multi national companies, or anything about our domestic fisheries system you would know that the population is growing at an uncontrollable rate.

We as a country consume so much seafood that it has to be shipped in from other countries. The planet is at around 5-6billion people and in 20-30 years it is expected to reach 9billion. History tells us that low income families have on average a higher rate of child birth than other economic classes. So someone that doesn't have the ability to go kill a cow or a pig has a much better chance at catching a gold croaker, so yes there is a very real chance that the population has something to do with it.

But you go enjoy your steak dinner and leave remarks like yours to people that have a better understanding of the world. My point in posting is to show that we often blame someone for something like shrimpers but the real reason is us the people that consume the product.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i used to do that to my daughter .. i would complete a negative answer with a truism .. something like .. because the goldfish lived in water. until she can prove otherwise, she cant have what she want. it worked until she was about seven. then she begin to hang the goldfish in a net one by one trying to prove me wrong. i now have to alternate truisms ...


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Its a cultural thing. What's off-limits for one culture is perfectly OK for another culture. And, we are the melting pot, here in America. A matter of values, social mores, and to a great degree, an individual's social conscience and sense of personal responsibility. The correlation of larger families and poorer segments in society, just might be germane to the issue.


----------



## shank00 (Dec 15, 2005)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Everyone seems to blame shrimpers for the decline but keep in mind that that business is just like any other, supply and demand. We are the ones eating shrimp so they have to go catch them.
> 
> Blame yourselves for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

[QUOTE

Blame me? Fact is 80% of shrimp consumed worldwide are currently grown on shrimp farms. Restaurants buy shrimp from Gulf shrimpers because they have low overhead and are cheap. These guys utilize a national resource to undercut business men that have the overhead and investment to raise shrimp for sale. Basically there is no reason other than profit for a few to continue to allow commercial shrimping.[/QUOTE]

What I read says 75% of the shrimp we eat are IMPORTED from the far east. Another article said domestic shrimp catch only supplied 10% of what we eat. The Asian countries subsidize their fishermen and shrimp farmers to undercut anything the US shrimpers can operate with...

US shrimpers are skrewed anywhere they turn...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I bet the OP never thought his question would lead to all this. 
I bet it is the same reason we don't see a hundred flounder on a mile stretch of shoreline like some of us did in the 80's, how about the lack of other inshore species as well? We used to set up lights in one bend of the river when I was about 7-10 years old and catch 20"+ trout nearly every cast. Go there now and catch a 12" trout every cast. They may not be lacking in numbers, just changing their habits and where they hang out. As stated before, all the "barking monkeys" used for trout bait come from somewhere, momma may not be hanging out where she used to because there are a hundred boats running over that area a day where there may have been ten years ago. Look at the statistics on fishing licenses, boat ownership, etc now compared to ten or more years ago. Everyone and their mother is on the coast, even the snowbirds aimlessly driving around, cutting off drifts, having near misses with waders and running their sleds aground ten times a day!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Loss of suitable habitat, commercial fishing pressure/bycatch, recreational pressure/bait use/take, lack of freshwater inflows, climate change, general habitat degradation, plus...
When the average fish size goes down over time, that would be a good indication the lifespan of the fish is much less that historically possible. Larger fish produce more offspring/matings over longer period of time. Think that's the logic behind the slot limit regulations. Mortality at younger age/smaller size leads to population collapse eventually.
jsc


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

How do you explain Lousiana's incredible trout population??

Maybe all the Texas trout moved East


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone of you make great points. Much better than the other guy.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

I like what he said


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Louisiana has a huge intertidal wetland area with plenty of freshwater inflow. More habitat. More nutrients. Not nearly the fishing pressure.
jsc


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

jscrick said:


> Louisiana has a huge intertidal wetland area with plenty of freshwater inflow. More habitat. More nutrients. Not nearly the fishing pressure.
> jsc


Exactly. How many bright colored million dollar weekend homes do you see lining the shore? Not many houses period.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Huh, I just figured we Texans were better fishermen than they are.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

OP I agree my dad used to take me to a spot on the west end of Galveston where we would constantly catch 15" croaker that would almost fight like a rat red. Haven't seen or caught one of them in 10+ years.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a business oppurtunity. How much would you guys buy Croaker for?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Looks like a business oppurtunity. How much would you guys buy Croaker for?


 I would buy the ice and bait if you show me when and where.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Flounder Face said:


> I would buy the ice and bait if you show me when and where.


Okay, okay you called my bluff. I haven't fished for them in several years but I bet I could locate some decent sized ones.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I used 24 of them this last week.. That being said youll never see anymore ever... I guess you can blame all the guides using them for bait.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> That's one hellofa shrimp.


 Exactly what i was thinking.hwell:


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> If you knew anything about what world leaders, heads of multi national companies, or anything about our domestic fisheries system you would know that the population is growing at an uncontrollable rate.
> 
> We as a country consume so much seafood that it has to be shipped in from other countries. The planet is at around 5-6billion people and in 20-30 years it is expected to reach 9billion. History tells us that low income families have on average a higher rate of child birth than other economic classes. So someone that doesn't have the ability to go kill a cow or a pig has a much better chance at catching a gold croaker, so yes there is a very real chance that the population has something to do with it.
> 
> But you go enjoy your steak dinner and leave remarks like yours to people that have a better understanding of the world. My point in posting is to show that we often blame someone for something like shrimpers but the real reason is us the people that consume the product.


please tell us what happens to nets full of croakers the shimp boats dump? maybe since you are so up on worlds problems you could start having the shimp boat give the croakers to the poor and you, then you won't be eating any steake.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> That's one hellofa shrimp.


We call them lobster! LOL!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We caught a couple of croaker last November that pulled drag.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> We caught a couple of croaker last November that pulled drag.


 Those suckers fight good and taste even better, we can get them two at a time when it's good.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

When croakers get old, they "croak"


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

That's an ender...


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Bull redfish love croakers and it doesn't matter how big - I've used 12"+ live croakers to catch them. Back in the day (prior to me being born anyway), gill nets almost wiped out the redfish population until the Redfish Bill was passed to make them off limits for commercial harvest. Seems like a lot of the big croaker stories are coming from a time when one if their most threatening predators had an all-time low population. So.... maybe the rebound of the redfish population has kept the croaker population under better control.


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

jscrick said:


> Loss of suitable habitat, commercial fishing pressure/bycatch, recreational pressure/bait use/take, lack of freshwater inflows, climate change, general habitat degradation, plus...
> When the average fish size goes down over time, that would be a good indication the lifespan of the fish is much less that historically possible. Larger fish produce more offspring/matings over longer period of time. Think that's the logic behind the slot limit regulations. Mortality at younger age/smaller size leads to population collapse eventually.
> jsc


Forgot to mention predation and competition as factors for decline. Also noted on the shrimp graph the low numbers recently. Could either be a competition issue or an environmental issue. My personal observation regarding juvenile/maturing animal stocks growth, is that the more the feed early on, the larger the individual eventually grows. Lower feed stocks (ie. shrimp, etc.) at an early age equates to lower adult size and lower adult success.
jsc...the fishing wannabe


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Back when a screw was a screw.


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

i guess Fiesta has been taking them


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

RexP said:


> please tell us what happens to nets full of croakers the shimp boats dump? maybe since you are so up on worlds problems you could start having the shimp boat give the croakers to the poor and you, then you won't be eating any steake.


Obviously you don't understand my post. What you are trying to state is exactly what I have neen saying. Shrimpers go after shrimp because they are trying to keep up with the demand that we here in the US are wanting, they then catch too much in by catch then to compound the issue you have a growing population of low income that tend to keep larger than needed amounts of croaker since they are easy to catch.

These are just a few many reasons that cause the depletion in numbers.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sure theres lots of reasons for the decline. I caught this one last March in Galveston mixed in with trout and reds I was catching all on artis. It was thicker than a red the same size and fought like a red too. It would be great to be able to catch a bunch that size. It was almost 5 lbs


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

yakamac said:


> I'm sure theres lots of reasons for the decline. I caught this one last March in Galveston mixed in with trout and reds I was catching all on artis. It was thicker than a red the same size and fought like a red too. It would be great to be able to catch a bunch that size. It was almost 5 lbs


Nice croaker.

Nice check-stick. Homemade? Gunna make me one now, thanks.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

yakamac said:


> i'm sure theres lots of reasons for the decline. I caught this one last march in galveston mixed in with trout and reds i was catching all on artis. It was thicker than a red the same size and fought like a red too. It would be great to be able to catch a bunch that size. It was almost 5 lbs


Now that's a croaker, like the one's we used to catch, back in the day!!


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks. I just mounted a standard check it stick on a couple pieces of wood that helps keep the fish in place. I made a new one it's a much better measuring sticker on a similar board. The sticker is made by 321fish.com much easier to see measurements and less glare. I think it was only $6 too


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

yakamac said:


> Thanks. I just mounted a standard check it stick on a couple pieces of wood that helps keep the fish in place. I made a new one it's a much better measuring sticker on a similar board. The sticker is made by 321fish.com much easier to see measurements and less glare. I think it was only $6 too


You're all on it today. Was planning on using a sticker instead of stick. Will check the link. Thanks again.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

yakamac said:


> I'm sure theres lots of reasons for the decline. I caught this one last March in Galveston mixed in with trout and reds I was catching all on artis. It was thicker than a red the same size and fought like a red too. It would be great to be able to catch a bunch that size. It was almost 5 lbs


Now thats a croaker!! Imagine how many speckled trout nest it has wrecked :spineyes:


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Kenner21 said:


> Now thats a croaker!! Imagine how many speckled trout nest it has wrecked :spineyes:


I thought Speckled Trout spawned by scattering their eggs randomly, where sea grass and/or other cover is available. Much like a Salmon. No "nest". They may spawn several times a year. Somewhat a random occurrence.

Very nice Croaker.

jsc


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jscrick said:


> I thought Speckled Trout spawned by scattering their eggs randomly, where sea grass and/or other cover is available. Much like a Salmon. No "nest". They may spawn several times a year. Somewhat a random occurrence.
> 
> Very nice Croaker.
> 
> jsc


:rotfl:
He was being facetious brother
All in good fun:cheers:

Â©


----------



## jscrick (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm learning...hwell:


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

I caught a big croaker out at san luis pass last friday. I thought it was a rat red at first (about 17") but it didn't have any spots, it had smaller scales, and it was yellin' at me. I had no idea they got that big... would have kept it, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Croaker*

Now THAT'S the kind of croaker that I am talking about. That is awesome!!! Nice catch Dude!!!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

yakamac said:


> i'm sure theres lots of reasons for the decline. I caught this one last march in galveston mixed in with trout and reds i was catching all on artis. It was thicker than a red the same size and fought like a red too. It would be great to be able to catch a bunch that size. It was almost 5 lbs


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

paymerick said:


> View attachment 766281


Nice. Heres what it looks like with the sticker.......and a trout


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I've never seen a croaker that big. Nice one yakamac.


----------

